# Intro / pics of my bike



## Powerwagonmaniac1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I am new here. I have been lurking in the back ground long enough. I am Chris Becker, I have been a Whizzer owner for the past 6 or 7 years now. I enjoy watching everyones builds as well as learning history and tecnical knowledge of Motorized bikes.

 Gizmo is my Whizzer, a dark green 2006 NE-5 that has been hot rodded by my friend Bill Green up in Vancouver Washington. We call him Gizmo, because every time the bike gets wet the darn Gremlins start popping out. 

 Gizmo started out stock but after an early engine failure a year into owner ship of him, Bill and I made some changes: custom high compression head, hotter camshaft, advanced ignition, bigger piston, bigger valves, mushroom lifters, good quality bearings throughout engine, hotter CDI box, custom exhaust and muffler, kevlar tires and tubes on Worksmen wheels, and a more comfortable saddle. Gizmo will be getting a bigger carb and 90 mm manual clutch and soon a whole new make over, hopefully soon to look like an board track bike when we get done!

 I also have 2002 NE-5 that is bone stock and Melissa my wife just picked up an early 1949 J model Whizzer engine for her 1948 JC Higgins bike she is working on. I also have a 1917 Model t Ford speedster that I just got done building to drive to Bonneville Salt Flats for Speed Week this year. Unfortunately 40 miles outside of Portland Oregon the crankshaft broke in two, so now I am officially a member of the 2 price crankshaft club! 

How do I go about posting pictures from my IPhone?


----------



## mason_man (Aug 29, 2012)

Powerwagonmaniac1 said:


> Well I am new here. I have been lurking in the back ground long enough. I am Chris Becker, I have been a Whizzer owner for the past 6 or 7 years now. I enjoy watching everyones builds as well as learning history and tecnical knowledge of Motorized bikes.
> 
> Gizmo is my Whizzer, a dark green 2006 NE-5 that has been hot rodded by my friend Bill Green up in Vancouver Washington. We call him Gizmo, because every time the bike gets wet the darn Gremlins start popping out.
> 
> ...




Where's the pics?

Ray


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

Bill does great work! He's done the motor both of my Whizzers and I'm completely happy with them. This is an NE5 on my '52 Schwinn.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 29, 2012)

I second what Dave said!
still got more stuff to send to him. Dave you got 2 Whizzers?

Ray


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

The other one is a '99 WC1 with an automatic clutch.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 29, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> The other one is a '99 WC1 with an automatic clutch.
> View attachment 63106




Me Too!! That's Awesome!

Ray


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice bikes Dave. Really! They are!.You know if there were something bad I could say about them I would.Let me look at the pics again maybe there is something I could find besides somebody's shadow ruining the one picture.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2012)

mason_man said:


> Me Too!! That's Awesome!
> 
> Ray




Before Bill got his hands on it, It felt really cheap and I didn't like it all that much, but now it's tight, fast and fun.
Thanks Vince. Just save your strength. I'm sure that you'll find something to pick on me about very soon.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 30, 2012)

If thats Dave's shadow then hes just a skinny little guy. Heck, I'm not afraid of Dave anymore!


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2012)

Be careful old rider .Dave will never bring back that bike from your yard.He just sent me this picture of himself working out in his back yard.He told me to tell ya "bring it on tough guy."If ya need help with Dave let me know.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah well, I'm holding the remains of the last 2 guys that messed with me


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2012)

could I have your hat when your finished turning Old Rider into one of those little balls your holding?


----------



## mason_man (Sep 1, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Before Bill got his hands on it, It felt really cheap and I didn't like it all that much, but now it's tight, fast and fun.
> Thanks Vince. Just save your strength. I'm sure that you'll find something to pick on me about very soon.




Bill has been a Big asset to the Whizzer arena!
I'm glad that you are happy with your WC-1 too Dave, the WC-1 have gotten a bad rap for a long time, they just needed a little TLC!
let me know if you need anything for your 99' i've got lots of extra parts.

Thanks Ray


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2012)

*Credit Where Credit is Due Dept.*



mason_man said:


> Bill has been a Big asset to the Whizzer arena!
> I'm glad that you are happy with your WC-1 too Dave, the WC-1 have gotten a bad rap for a long time, they just needed a little TLC!
> let me know if you need anything for your 99' i've got lots of extra parts.
> 
> Thanks Ray




Thanks Ray! I will definitely keep that in mind, and I'll take this opportunity to thank you for you're knowledge and selfless assistance, which is a great asset to this site.*

*sorry that this sounds so syrupy, but I mean it.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 3, 2012)

*Simplex*



Dave Marko said:


> Bill does great work! He's done the motor both of my Whizzers and I'm completely happy with them. This is an NE5 on my '52 Schwinn.
> View attachment 63104




I dig that Simplex! Don't get me wrong, I like your whizzers Dave.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 3, 2012)

*Thank You!*



Dave Marko said:


> Thanks Ray! I will definitely keep that in mind, and I'll take this opportunity to thank you for you're knowledge and selfless assistance, which is a great asset to this site.*
> 
> *sorry that this sounds so syrupy, but I mean it.




WOW Dave Thank You,
The Cabe and you guys are Awesome!! i have really enjoyed my time here. 
I will continue to help as much as i can.
I have learn alot from you guys and look forward to seeing all the great projects!
I just got home, this has really made my holiday.

Ray


----------



## Powerwagonmaniac1 (Oct 9, 2012)

*well finally got a picture*




I took gizmo to a friends daughters wedding and finally got a good picture of him! Bill green and I are going to switch to the 90 mm hand clutch to get a little more speed out of it.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 13, 2012)

Very Nice!!


Ray


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2013)

Moved post to new " Simplex" thread.


----------

